# RecipeDB - Bulls Head Dunkelweizen



## Tony (10/2/08)

Bulls Head Dunkelweizen  Ale - Dunkelweizen  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes A wonderful beer. Malty flavour with a light grainy mouth feel and flavour to it. Fluffy in the mouth but smooth. Well ballanced and easy to drinkDecoction mashed 52 deg for 30 min63 deg for 45 min70 deg for 20 min.sparger with 76 deg water.Must try beer !!!!!!!!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Wheat Malt    3.5 kg JWM Light Munich    1 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.4 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      80 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 45mins)    20 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 16.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 22 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 5 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

